# Game 70: Suns @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Friday, March 25th--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(52-17)

vs.









Phoenix Suns
(51-16)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Is Haslem playing? If he don't play, I think we lose. We really need this game if we want overall home court advanatge. Plus, we owe these guys a good butt kicking from earlier in the season. Shaq should have a big game, and help control the tempo some if he gets the ball enough. The Jones boyz will have to be big from 3 point land tonight.

Any of you guys going to join the *Yahoo Fantasy Baseball League?* We need at least 4 more teams to make it worth doing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be at the game, leaving for Miami in 2 hours. Anyone else going? :banana: Lets go HEAT! Dwyane should go off after the night he had against Houston.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem is questionable for tonights game, but considering the importance of the game, I think he will suit up. 

anyway, we need this game. Biggest game of the year imo.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anyway, we need this game. Biggest game of the year imo.


Yeah this is as close as it gets to a must win.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Miami 114
Suns 108

Shaq 28pts 11reb
Wade 25pts 5reb 7asts

Amare 37pts 9reb 

Hopefully Miami wins i have alot of points on the line.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Yea, I put all my points on the Heat, I really hope they win. I hope we don't go into a shootout with Phoenix, because they will win if we do. We have to force our pace on them and make them play a half-court game. I just hope we play our game and come out with the W.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this game is going to be nuts!!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll be rooting for the Heats so that the Spurs can still keep their number one seed hopes alive. This will be the last time the Heat get my cheers.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq in early foul trouble again...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

DUMB, DUMB, DUMB, Shaq!!!! :curse:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

That was a nice break. Way to finish Eddie! :clap:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

22-4 and joe johnson gets a sympathy call.. blatant offensive foul


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

he got all of eddie's arm.. this is getting me mad now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

weve been in the penalty almost the whole quarter.....2 on DJ, 2 on shaq, and a terrible call on wade just now


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Doleac is getting it done!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

these fouls are gonna haunt us. we need shaq in there as much as possible or eventually amare is gonna go off.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Great quarter! Shaq only plays 3 minutes and we are up 13!

And, Duke is losing. :clap:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

OOOOOOH, Steffi Graf! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Doleac is getting it done!!!


Aint that the truth.

Its a ghost town over in the Suns forum. Stop by and made a few comments in our game thread. I have to hit the road to pick up my fiancee. We are going to the Knicks/Sonics game tonight. I'll check in after the game.

G-Force


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Great job by Anderson tonight! :clap:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

not bad so far. dooling just pissed me off there taking on 3 defenders on the break. smith had a rough 1st 3 possessions, but came back with an assist. shandons doin great. 
2nd game in a row haslems shot isnt there. his shoulder must be bothering him cause he has been solid for months.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Smitty for 3!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

That was a foul.....damn refs are crappy tonight


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice game so far.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Another BS foul on Shaq!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We would be up by 20 if it wasnt for these bs calls

what bull.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

from the opening whistle, this is the worst officiated game of the season. 1/2 the suns should have 3 fouls , and meanwhile we're getting called for touch fouls


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If we lose this game its because the refs screwed us!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Suns have exactly 0 fouls this quarter....meanwhile evrybody on our team have 3


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we need to take one of these guys out, if they are going to call fouls on us every possession, we shoul dfoul hard anyway. suns havent been called for ONE foul this quarter


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

This has been the WORST officiated game I've seen in about 10 years.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

one foul in 12 minutes....unbeleivable


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Finally a foul on the Suns!!!

What a f'n joke...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is killing them!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

This first half has been a joke officiating wise

we should be up 15 right now


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq has got to stay on the floor in the second half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just got back....seems like we had a good half!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon really needs to stop shooting!!!

U can tell his shoulder is bothering him.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Another BS foul on the Heat!!!

Was Udon giving the ref the finger???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another bs call and a tech


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ref u suck!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 4 fouls on Shaq!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Amare went over the back
should have been his 4th


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is on fire!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade is killing them


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

DWade taking over again! :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane is taking over for Diesel....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Holy **** Dwyane!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

best play in the history of the NBA.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the block on a Amare!!!

And he hit the shot!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

terrible shot by dooling

block by wade then a 3/4 court shot. AMAZING


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Play Of The Year


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not getting this game ..... gaaaah :no:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm not much of a Heat fan, but I can't stand Phoenix, and that play by Wade...just amazing! Kill Phoenix! :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools for 3!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Converse needs to make better shoes for Dwyane. He trips like 2 or 3 times every game


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

****, I wish this game was on tv... I'll have to catch the highlights later

play of the year?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Julo said:


> ****, I wish this game was on tv... I'll have to catch the highlights later
> 
> play of the year?


I dont know if its the best play of the year but its top 3-5!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq has only played 18min.

He should be fresh for the rest of the game!!!


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

that's sick...

hopefully shaq doesn't get his 5th any time soon


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Get Eddie out of the game SVG, he needs the rest for tomorrow night!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

It doesn't get much better than a blocked shot on an All-Star center and a 68-footer in the SAME play. It just doesn't.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am ****ing loving this!!

GO HEAT!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

WTF are we doin???


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

There goes our payback for the blowout the Suns gave us in Phoenix, now we just got to make sure we hold on and get the W.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the smash!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We OWN the Southeast!!!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

ref might as well have just handed the ball to eddie jones on that last jump ball.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, it was a nice win, but it could've been better if Shaq didn't get into foul trouble.

I hope DWade and Eddie aren't worn out for tomorrow night, and the team gets up to play the Bobcats. :cheers:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i cant find the post but i said in january when the suns come to Miami, we will beat them by 10. 
i wish we coulda won by 30.. i hate nash and Q and brandy, and marion for sucking in the olympics
53-17
best record in the NBA.. 1 in a row


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That was a nice play and game by Wade. He stepped up well while Shaq was out.


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

For all the hype that both LeBron and Wade recieve despite being just 2nd year players, I must say they really deserve it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Wade with the block on a Amare!!!
> 
> And he hit the shot!!!


Anyone have a video of this play?


----------

